# Fin rot? a bit confused.



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

So I have three bettas, all in separate tanks. My smallest tank is a 1.5 gallons and the other two are 2 gal. tanks. I have a red betta (nino) and a yellow betta (carl) that are both showing signs of fin rot. They seem to gradually be losing their tails. The red betta I have had for 2 years or so now and he has had this problem for a while now... sometimes he is fine with his tail and at others it gets very short and I work at really frequent water changes which seem to help regrowth. Now the yellow betta I just bought a month ago. I have done about 3 water changes so far and yesterday I noticed that he is too starting to lose some of his tail. What seems to confuse me is that the blue betta (pacific) which I have had for a little over a year has never shown signs of fin rot, and has always been happy, content and loves to swim everywhere. There is no difference in water, or frequency of water changes for any of the tanks. The only differences are tank shape, possibly tank temperature as they are in different areas of the house and decorations. 

Questions: 
What can I do to help heal and prevent fin rot?
Any ideas on why 2 of the three have fin rot while the other doesn't?

Thanks everyone I know my posts can get a bit lengthy, Just want to provide as much info as is needed so I can get help


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Water changes are probably the best at preventing fin rot. Are your tanks filtered? Filtered tanks can go longer between water changes. In unfiltered tanks, I'd change water every other day. I'm not sure why 2 out of 3 have fin rot because I'm assuming your water change schedule is the same for all. Maybe 2 out of 3 produce a bit more waste than the 3rd? Its hard to say, really.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks... my water change schedule is the same for all three... Maybe they do poop more lol  I will try to change the water more often... with 4 dogs sometimes it can get a bit hectic


----------

